# Lost My key



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Lost walking the dog!! using the spare.

any advice on how and where to get areplacement and what the cost is?

thank you


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Nissan hpc as far as I know.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

white gtr 35 said:


> Lost walking the dog!! using the spare.
> 
> any advice on how and where to get areplacement and what the cost is?
> 
> thank you


Gutted for you mate!
I guess you can only get a GTR replacement key from Nissan, although I'm sure you'll need both the old & new key re-coded.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Make sure you're sitting down when you ask the price 
The Nissan dealers wanted £130 just for the plastic front GTR badge when I needed to replace mine.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

you may have key cover mate check with your insurance. just hope no one local finds the key 

have you covered your tracks??? i.e. walked your doggy again ?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

white gtr 35 said:


> Lost while I was dogging!! using the spare.
> 
> any advice on how and where to get areplacement and what the cost is?
> 
> thank you


Edited for accuracy :chuckle:


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

I have replied to key posts before. You don't have to goto Nissan you can get a remote fob elsewhere, or use a second hand fob UK one. 

You can by the blade off EBay, any one with a dimple key cutter can cut blade. 

I would do it ASAP, programming new keys will block old ones out. If someone finds your key and uses it to take car, your insurance may not cover theft. And being as key fob says GTR and there proberly not many around your area, it would not take a thief too long to find car. 

I can do keys no problem, any decent auto locksmith should be able too. 

Jase.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

NEW CHIP TRANSPONDER SMART KEY TRANSMITTER KEYLESS ENTRY REMOTE For Nissan GT-R | eBay

I can't remember remote frequency, just get someone to test your working one.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Make sure the dealers change the key code so the old fob doesn't work for locking and transponder chip doesn't work, if that's not possible then we can fit a additional alarm immobiliser with remote control locking which would not allow the car to start with the lost key only


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

We had a client recently that had lost there key.it made more sense from a security point of view to fit a whole new lock set £690 rather than wait 6 weeks for a new blade to arrive from Nissan.then get a new fob and program £550.


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

You can't programme new blade without erasing old ones, thats why all key need to be present when adding new key.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Just for the 20% of the R35 owners that are not experts.

The "key" is made up of two parts

1 the "fob" this is the electronic part of the key that has the buttons and is powered by the small battery inside it.this allows you to open the door via the close proximity sensor or the good old fashioned pressing the button.this also is the only end user way of allowing the car to be started.

2 the "blade" this is what we in the black and white days would call the key.this is a physical metal key that lives inside the fob and is realeased via the back of the fob.this allows the car to be opened in case of a flat battery via the lock barrel accessible by pulling the drivers side door handle and using the blade to unscrew the metal plug shielding lock barrel.this will allow to 1 open the door and gain access into the car. 2 open the glovebox/boot. 3 put the car into neutral.

Not to alarm you but... There are certain baddies out there that given the "lost key" can remove the blade and open the door.yes regardless of mr Nissan reprogramming the fob.this will alow them to access the OBD2 Port and... start the engine and drive your keeping up with the Jones away!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

professor matt said:


> Just for the 20% of the R35 owners that are not experts.
> 
> The "key" is made up of two parts
> 
> ...


Not true, if they reprogrammed the immobiliser chip which I know is possible on German cars (not sure if this is possible on Nissan but I don't see why why not) then all the thief will be able to do is manually open the doors by using the metal blade in the key and that's all the electronic parts in the key will have been deleted from the cars ecu. Best to speak to your local NHPC and explain what's happened. And like I said earlier for more peace of mind we can fit an aftermarket alarm immobiliser to it 07973733441


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

*and the solution is....*

Sly at Kaiser is ordering a OEM key fob from Nissan for £80 and will re programme my old fob and the new one for about £40.

This renders the lost fob useless and I'm good to go again. Only sacrafice is the new key in the fob will remain blank....but ive never used it anyway and I have a working key in the originall fob.

Simples


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

white gtr 35 said:


> Lost walking the dog!! using the spare.


You have a spare dog ?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

white gtr 35 said:


> Sly at Kaiser is ordering a OEM key fob from Nissan for £80 and will re programme my old fob and the new one for about £40.
> 
> This renders the lost fob useless and I'm good to go again. Only sacrafice is the new key in the fob will remain blank....but ive never used it anyway and I have a working key in the originall fob.
> 
> Simples


Exactly and most people wouldn't be able to find the keyhole on the car anyway. Good luck for the future.


----------



## jordon335i (Jul 19, 2015)

The GTR key is the same key as a Micra with keyless. The Micra key is half the price of a GTR key so grab one of those and code it.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

jordon335i said:


> The GTR key is the same key as a Micra with keyless. The Micra key is half the price of a GTR key so grab one of those and code it.


Yeah but it dont have the gtr badge on it otherwise it's identical


----------

